# AC question



## mark_k (Nov 7, 2017)

Have a question on AC system on 2012 Rogue. Can’t seem to add freon and when I go to vacuum out the freon, it like it vacuums out quickly like it’s only getting part of the Freon out. Has anyone had this issue and where would be the best place to start looking? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use the vacuum pump with the manifold gauge set connected to both the high and low sides. Run the vacuum pump at least for 25 minutes to get all the air out. The refrigerant system capacity is 1.10 lb of R-134a; not freon. Start the AC system and check the high/low pressures as follows:


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Make sure your schrader and quick-connect are both good. If the schrader isn't opening then you're just evacuating the hose.


----------

